# Clubbing and drinking



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

This may sound stupid to some people but maybe some of you can relate. I went out clubbing for the first time since I found out I have IBS and I'm trying to avoid alcohol so I didn't drink that night because I didn't want to get sick. It was so boring, it wasn't so bad when I was there because I was dancing and talking to people, but afterwards when you are the only sober one and everyone else is drunk, it's kind of weird. I was never really a heavy drinker before, but it's just kind weird now knowing that this is the way I am going to live for the rest of my life. I'm not feeling sorry for myself or anything, I just want to know how other people deal with going out and stuff like that because I know before when I would do things with friends/co-workers it usually involved getting drinks or something like that. Has anyone been able to still drink? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey! I was in the same situation you were in where all my friends were able to drink and they would make fun of me cause I wouldn't. Its not like I don't like it, Its just irritates my IBS so bad!!!!! When I drink I always get D about 5 hours later and really bad pains...Well I don't know why, but I thought if I took an Immodium before I drank it would stop the D, and it did!!! So I pick one night to go out to drink and I usually stick with Vodka. Nothing too sweet. It does not irritate my IBS at all except that I won't go to the bathroom for like a day or two but its normal when I usually go. I'm not sure if this is the best way to go but I'm 22 and I want to go out and have a good time and If I have to take an Immodium I will!


----------



## JennyBean (Mar 23, 2002)

I can definitely relate. I never really drank that much, but I like to have a drink every now and then, but now I can't. I am also taking paxil, so I really don't want to drink because of side effects, but even before I was on that, the alcohol and my IBS do not mix. I get really sick to my stomach and get really bad pains, even after just a couple of sips. It sucks when everyone else gets to have a drink and you just get to sit there.


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

hey,i really know how you guys feel, i go to school in montreal where the drinking age is 18 is the bars and clubs are EVERYWHERE. i've found what irritates my stomach the most is beer. mixed drinks, shots, and my personal favorite du jour sangria seem to go down better. i was just up there and had just a couple glasses of beer, and the next morning i had terrible stomach pains and D (and that's not the type of IBS i have, strangely enough!). for me i don't get any problems until the next morning, when my stomach then retaliates. since my friends and i go out a lot during the school year, i try and order drinks that i know i can handle better. some wine at dinner also goes okay with me. i've been trying to avoid beer, and that can be frustrating and a bit isolating when there's no other options and everyone else is just enjoying themselves and sipping a cold one







i agree with what you said tamgirl, sometimes you just have to go out and have fun, can't let IBS stop that. i'd say try different types of alcohol and see if some go better than others, experiment.


----------



## NicoleXX (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey!I have the same problem. If I go out with my friends they have a lot of fun and I canï¿½t drink anything. But there`s another problem,too: here are no clubs, so we have do drive miles away to the next club. But often ï¿½ donï¿½t go out with my friend because Iï¿½m feeling not so good. But my friends canï¿½t understand that. They think itï¿½s just an excuse. If I was one night out Iï¿½m feeling very bad the next day. But I`m young I can`t stay the whole time at home. okay if I am older I can spend my time at home but no I`m young and I can have a lot of fun...


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

I think this a universal young 20's IBS problem. I have it too. I have found that my IBS'C has gotten worse over the past 2 years and alcohol now really effects me with D.Try drinking just a drink at the beggining of the night and maybe another towards the end. By limiting myself to one or two drinks a night I've found that helps. But make sure they are spaced apart. If I get drunk I feel it bad the next day, it's like I'm getting punnished. For some reason if I get buzzed but not drunk I'm mostly ok the next day. Also try different drinks- I think less sugar and carbonation are better. (mixed drinks that are supper sweet, beer,..all the good stuff







)The most important thing that I've learned is to not let IBS stop you from going out and having fun - with or without a drink!If you deciced to go drinkless - it is funner if there is another sober one to make fun of the drunks with. Have Fun!Elizabeth


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

the diarrhea will hit you harder if you drink on an empty stomach. do some of you guys also have a problem with D after you drink coffee?


----------



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah coffee is the worst thing for me to drink. Even if I feel fine and I drink like a few sips of coffee I'll get sick.







And now my G.I. has told me I can't drink soda either, so i have nothing to keep me awake!!







But on the original note, alcohol doesnt give me D, just lots of pain. Try eating some bread before u go out drinking.. that seems so work for me, although im only 16 so i dont drink all the time.


----------



## Eric Extreme (Jul 7, 2001)

I never needed drinking to have fun. My fun was hanging out with my friends period. Spending time with those you care. I dont need artificial means to have fun. Even if everyone else is doing it I have no desire to drink. I drank very rarely when I was without IBS, and havent since I got ill. For those friends whom couldnt deal with it and respect it and my illness i came to realize they werent really true friends. I had others whom could deal with my health issues and respected it.I still cant figure out why people would rather the artificial means of having fun, rather than true fun and enjoyment of friends company. But thats just me


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

i wasn't allowed to touch alcohol for about two years because i was on a lot of effexor. it was probably not such a bad idea, as i often end up drinking pretty heavily once i get going. of course, once i started developing ibs symptoms, the mornings after drinking became nightmares full of D and Pain.fortunately and unfortunately, i found that smoking marijuana stops my D cold. so during the two years of not drinking, i became a pothead. partially to have fun at parties and such when i couldn't drink, but mostly because i would eventually give up on trying to tolerate the D and P for the day and just smoke to get rid of it.i've been allowed to drink for the past 6 months or so now, and it doesn't seem to really affect my ibs symptoms as long as i don't drink too heavily. it's often hard to tell because my mornings are usually bad D and P, with or without the drinking. I still smoke way too much marijuana though. until i find something to keep my ibs-D and P under better control (i'm hoping lotronex), it'll be hard to stop.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd tend to agree with eric - you can have a lot of fun without drinking (or drugs for that matter). I never used to drink much before IBS - partially cuz I had a very high tolerance, and it simply was too expensive to get drunk... but I would have a drink here and there because i liked the taste... since my IBS problems started, I haven't been able to drink at all... I get sick off of even 1 drink, and my tolerance is almost non-existant... so i quit drinking completely and haven't missed it. I still go out to clubs and have fun with friends, and at least they know that if they need someone to drive them home afterwards, I haven't been drinking. Granted, it may not be fun to drive drunk friends home, but it's better than the alternative of them driving. As for the drugs aspect... never did much of them, but anything I tried since my IBS started has had bad effects on me, and not been a good experience... I've gone to raves and partied and been completely sober, and probably had more fun than many of the others who don't remember half of what happened. anyway... just my feedback


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Methical, that is so funny what you said about smoking. I can't be around it though because even the smell of it makes me feel naseous. I know I shouldn't be resorting to drugs or alcohol to have a good time, but when you get used to going out and drinking or whatever, it seems odd to not do it anymore.


----------



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

I can relate to everyone..My IBS is so bad that if i consume dairy or alchol I get the worst cramps and sometimes D. When i talk about drinking depending on the the day and time it may take only a sip of a drink and I get sick. I have pills i'm not sure of the namee but it starts with a H Sometimes when i decide to drink i take the pill right after the drink and i feel alot better! I've decided even though i'm 23 drinking is both bad for my wallet and my health! So I try my best not to drink! Plus if you think about it if you can only have one drink then your not going to get drunk just sick so it's not worth it :-(Just a thought for you allgood luck and stay healthycandy


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

candy-that's almost exactly the way it is for me... sometimes I only have to have a sip or 2 of a drink and i'm already feeling sick... it's pretty sad when you can't even finish a wine cooler because it makes you feel really nauseous... and yes... it's bad on the wallet... I spend too much already... hehoh and that pill you take... would that be hyoscyamine (generic for levsin)? cuz that's what i take.


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Kinetic and/or Craw, what do you guys take Levsin for? Or is it Levbid? Do you take it to eat? (Do you know what I mean, like you take it before you eat to help prevent cramps or d?)


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I take Bentyl (20 mg) 30 minutes BEFORE each meal and a fourth one at bedtime.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

LJones-I primarily take levsin when I have abdominal pain (cramping)... I usually don't take anything for D unless it's bad, then I take Immodium... (and yes it's Levsin, not Levbid). I have taken it on occaision before eating when I've just "known" that I was going to get sick no matter what I ate, and it usually would reduce the symptoms (I'd take Immodium too for the D). I haven't tried it with drinking or anything, although the feeling I would get from drinking is similar to the one I take Levsin/Immodium for.... however... there's a warning label on my prescription against using alcohol at the same time... so probably not a good idea to try







any further questions... post a reply or email me, I'd be happy to help


----------



## blair1 (Jun 24, 2002)

I had to depledge from my sorority because I couldn't keep up with the drinking. It makes my stomach horrible for a few days after- I mean I'm bedridden. The only drink I can half-way tolerate is vodka with a lot of 7up.Blair


----------



## Ccraw1 (May 23, 2002)

Kinetic, Yes that is the right name for the pill i take however mine does not have any warring lables except may cause drowiness! Otherwise i would not pop one after i just had a drink maybe i should look into that. Because when i go out i'm normally the D.D. cause all my other friends drink till there drunk







I will look at the info. more closely thanks for the heads up! For the most part i control my IBS by having monthly acupuncture treatments. It's amazing after one treatment i feel fine for a week or so depending on how my diet is. If anyone whats any info on this let me know. There are some acu. schools that do treatments for really cheep! Just thought i would put that idea out there.







Candy


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Candy-ok well my label says "may cause drowsiness, alcohol may intensify this effect" or something like that... I've always avoided taking medications of any kind with alcohol... if you've done it before without any adverse effects, it's probably ok, but be careful anyway...


----------



## blobby (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey I kinda know how it feels.. Been having IBS-C for about 6 months, and drinking totally messes me up.. Which totally sucks! Here I am 22 years old and have to really moderate my alcohol consumption. Aren't I supposed to be drinking so much that I wind up passed out half naked across town in somebody's yard on a tuesday morning? Here, as in most college towns, people drink at LEAST a few beers a day with dinner or whatever. Not to mention that I've really taken a liking to GOOD beer(no, not natty or keystone).


----------



## hotep (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, guys I am 31 and missed all my clubbing yrs because of IBS. But most of you are lucky, I have a bad gas problem, anything more than 2 beers I stink out the room.lol.. it's crazzzzzy Well i just want to give some advice, be careful not to turn into an alcoholic. Easy to do if you are bummed out.


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I am 24 and I used to be bar and club junkie, because I worked for Budweiser as a Bud Girl. Drinking has always made me sick, before IBS, so I was never a big drinker, except for the year after I turned 21, I was drunk for 365 days, and it was so much fun. Since developing IBS, the mere thought of going to the grocery store brings me to tears, let alone the thought of going to a club. I just want you guys to know how lucky you are that you can still go out and have a normal 20 something life. I would give anything to go out and dance one night. Count your blessings and have some fun for me!!!


----------



## angiego21 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi everyone...i'm totally new to this...and i'm just blown away...it's such a great idea. I mean I had no clue that there was a support group for someone like me who's suffering from IBS. Just to know that there are other people out there, like me, who are suffering from the same terrible symptoms that I have had for the past 8 years is such a relief. I really thought I was alone on this. Just reading what everyone has to say about panic attacks (man, can I tell you about panic attacks, esp. when i'm in the car with other people), or how IBS can hit the hardest in the mornings (like when you're in bumper to bumper traffic with no way to get off the highway), or the cramps and pain that you have to just bear with because you're sitting in a class or in a meeting with your boss. I can relate to each and every one of these stories. I look forward to future topics and conversations with all of you.


----------



## KTpower (Jul 17, 2002)

well, get used to being the designated driver. i have. it sucks. i am in so much pain if i drink that i've just given up. i'd rather be able to stay out late instead of being quiet and in pain and leaving early. i get the worst gas pains if i drink. i'm a 22 yr old going on 90! i guess i don't miss hang-overs tho - that's nice. i just wish i could at least have the option. everyone thinks i'm all "straight-edge" cuz i don't drink - um, no, i'd LOVE to be able to drink if my body would allow it! grrr. my friends must love it tho cuz they never have to drive. ALWAYS ME. one thing i have been okay with is wine. i can have a glass or two and not get pains. thank God for that (but who goes to a bar and orders wine!). but at some point you just have to accept it. i usually go to the bar and order a big glass of water with all sorts of fruit around the outside - orange slices, cherries, etc. - and then i just dance like a crazy woman...no one can tell i'm the only sober one there! haha!


----------



## Kimberly Sauer (Aug 29, 2002)

I went out last night and now I have a little trail going from my bed to the bathroom!!


----------



## Lins (Aug 24, 2002)

I can totally relate. I'm 20 and I use to go out every Thursday for college night. I would get so sick that I couldn't even make it to school the next day. The D was so bad and the pains in my abdomen were awful. My stomach also makes loud grinding and gurgling noises. I drink occasionally now and always get really sick the next morning. I'm always the DD now and I HATE it. I feel like I miss out on so much because of IBS.


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I have found that alcohol and caffeine really do aggrivate things. (D). I have had IBS for 30 some years. The D kind. Have suffered the public and private attacks. I refuse to believe it's all in your head. No freaking way can this be. It's not something I dreamt up one day. I still have attacks on days of no stress.I have recently gone to a new doctor and he presribed Colestid for me.I really wish I could get everyone on this site some free samples of Colestid. It has been a wonder drug for me. It has completely taken away the D, and the attacks.Might not work for everyone, but it's worth a try.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Your right it sucks!!First of all Id like to say that some of you are scared to go out and I totally agree, me I love going out and I live in London and there are so many clubs! So many that Ive never been to mainly because I dont know what the drinks are like there and the bathrooms too. So go to clubs and bars that you know and stick to them! If you do go to a new club make sure you are with a friend you can trust that wont get too wasted and that this friend knows about all your problems...it really helps.Im not afraid to tell people about why I cant drink anyone that takes the mick out of me is a friend not worth having. If you do suffer badly cos of alohol or its just an unfortunate day then at least your friend can sort it out if its really bad.I can imagine its harder for a man to tell their mates...as its against the manly thing. One nite I went clubbing with my Ex and we had only been there an hour when he told me he needed the loo and we had to go home...I couldnt understand why he couldnt just go in the toilets at the club...apparently men have complexs about going into a cubicle for a longtime! I still dont really understand but I guess its just one of those men things...Sorry guys I am a woman afterall!!So anyway after that essay! Ive made sure that when I go to a bar I make friends with a bar staff, bouncer or any staff so that if I do have an attack of the D then I use the staff loo. Its probably just me but it works for me so I thought Id tell y'all and I know it probably doesnt work for everyone but sharing is caring!!!oooh and my favourite drink is vodka soda water and twist of lime it isnt so harsh on my stomach and not too acidy either!KEEP ON PARTYING DONT LET IT GET YOU DOWN PLEASE!!







DaniXXXX


----------



## shotscott (Oct 2, 2002)

like most of you all i have pretty much given up alcohol,clubbing etc cos the consequences are so bad.i get really annoyed because my friends are always going out getting drunk and having a good time, they still try to get me to join in. even althoughh they know my problem they just cant seem to grasp the reality of it.i cant go out with them and stay straight as pissheads are a nightmare when you are sober and not on the same level.i do make a point of getting absolutely slaugtered every now and again,book a week of work every year for my birthday, and at christmas as i do enjoy it. you got to try and have some fun sometimes even if you know your life is going to be hell for a while afterwards.i drank half a bottle of import strength vodka last friday and with the other issues that are going on in my life at the moment im still in a bad way, but yes i love the feeling of my legs buckling under me and it was nice to loose control and make a tit of myself again.i should be over it for my birthday in 17 days and i will have to do it again.thats how i try to deal with it,or not as the case may be.


----------

